# Fragen zum LCD-TV am PC



## Goldfinger (3. August 2010)

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken meinen 22" gegen einen 32" LCD-TV einzutauschen.
Zum einen ist ein grosses Bild ja immer attraktiv und zum anderen möchte ich meine X-Box 360 im Daddelzimmer nutzen können und dafür ist mein 22" etwas zu klein zumal er nur VGA und DVI Anschluss hat.

Jetzt habe ich mir den Artikel in der PCGH 04/2010 durchgelesen indem ja eigentlich steht das ein LCD-TV zum Zocken geeignet ist ABER nicht für CounterStrike-Source und Left4Dead.

Nun habe ich ein paar fragen:

1. Bezieht sich das nur auf die beiden Spiele oder allgemein auf Shooter.
2. Reicht meine GraKa für einen 32" @ 1920 x 1080 oder gar 2560 x 1600?
3. Welchen LCD-TV könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Er sollte am besten min. 2 HDMI Anschlüsse haben, einen geringen Inputlag haben und max. 400€ kosten.

mfg


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. August 2010)

Hallöchen, also ich hab einen Phillips PFL 7404 Full HD TV als Zweitmonitor.

1.Ich kann Shooter absolute problemlos zocken, auch Left 4 Dead 2
2.Ich kenn keinen 32 Zöller, der eine Auflösung von 2560 x 1600 hat.
3.den PFL 7404 gibts auch in 32 Zoll.

mfg


----------



## kelevra (3. August 2010)

Ich habe einen 40er an dem PC und Xbox dran hängen. Habe damit keine Probleme, auch nicht in Left 4 Dead 1/2.

Die meisten LCDs haben eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 (FullHD). Der GRafikkarte ist es dabei egal ob die Pixel auf 22, 32 oder 42 Zoll verteilt sind, die Anzahl der Pixel bleibt ja gleich.

In wie weit es für aktuelle Spiele mit der Graka reicht weiss ich nicht Dass wird vlt jemand anderes klären können. An sich ja keine schlechte Karte die 4890.

Probleme sehe ich allerdings keine. Empfehlen kann ich dir Samsung LCDs. Gutes Bild zu gutem Preis.


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

1) Das bezieht sich allgemein auf Shooter, insbesondere schnelle Multiplayer Egoshooter, allerdings auch nur auf den einen, getesteten TV

2) In den allermeisten Spielen sollte deine GraKa mit Full HD relativ locker zurecht kommen, in einigen Fällen musst du eventuell die Einstellungen ein wenig reduzieren (Daber gilt aber immer: real höhere Auflösung ist immer besser als AA!)

Ich kenne überhaupt keinen TV, der 2560 x 1600 hat, weder einen größeren als 32 Zoll noch einen kleineren...

Ich kenne hier nur den Philips Cinema 21:9 56PFL9954H mit 2560 x 1080 im (bei Bildschirmen) exotischen 7:3 Kinoformat, größere Auflösungen findet man soweit ich weiß nur bei Monitoren (und Beamern)- aber keinesfalls für unter 400€

TV als Monitor ist so eine Sache... man hat hier einfach komplett andere Anforderungen...

Es gilt daher ein Modell zu finden, das sich durch Ändern der Einstellungen möglichst auf Monitoreigenschaften trimmen lässt

TVs haben querdurch einen relativ hohen Inputlag, der bestenfalls im Bereich in dieser Hinsicht unterdurchschnittlicher Monitore liegt; für Egoshooter sind TVs insbesondere im Pro-Gaming Bereich relativ ungeeignet; ich denke aber als Casualgamer kann man mit dem kleinen Handicap durchaus leben- bei den in dieser Hinsicht besten TVs; die schlechtesten TVs haben wohl einen Inputlag von oftmals über 100ms, für PC Monitore unvorstellbar, außerdem deutlich fühlbar, schlichtweg störend und ein deutliches Handicap

Ein weiterer Nachteil sind die verhassten Bauernfänger- Bild"verbesserungs"verfahren von TVs; sie verfälschen Farben, und sorgen zum Teil, insbesondere etwa bei der Textdarstellung für Unschärfen; außerdem sorgen sie für einen massiv erhöhten Inputlag; auch der Interpolierte 100Hz/200Hz/ 60+Hz Modus vieler TVs ist bei der Nutzung als Monitor massiv störend; er sorgt ebenfalls für einen massiv erhöhten Inputlag von mindestens einem Frame, also bei einem 60Hz Eingangssignal immerhin ~17ms (gute PC Monitore haben nichtmal annähernd 17ms), in der Praxis aber deutlich mehr

Sämtliche Bildverbesserungsverfahren müssen also konsequent und vollständig ausschaltbar sein, wenn der TV als Monitor, insbesondere Gameingmonitor genutzt werden soll; bei vielen TVs ist das, vor allem bei der Nutzung des HDMI (und nicht des VGA) Eingangs nicht oder nur durch Tricks möglich (etwa Unbenennen des verwendeten HDMI Eingangs im Service Menü oder Manipulation der Firmware)

Bei der Nutzung von VGA sind die Bildverbesserungsverfahren bei einigen Monitoren gurundsätzlich deaktiviert, trotzdem ist das keine gute Alternative, da neben eventuellen Qualitätsverlusten durch die analoge Übertragung auch der Inputlag durch die Umsetzung des analogen Signals in ein digitales steigen kann

Abgesehen vom Inputlag kann auch die Reaktionszeit bei TVs ein Problem werden; die Reaktionszeit ist bei Filmen zwar nicht grundsätzlich unwichtig aber nicht so wichtig wie in Spielen, daher schneiden TVs auch hier oft nur mittelmäßig ab, viele TVs verwenden um ein besseres Bild zu erzielen teure wenn auch in der regel relativ langsame IPS Panels, grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, hier wird aber oftmals bei der Panelgeschwindigkeit gespart
Einige TVs verwenden auch hochwertige VA Panels, die aber kaum noch spieletaugliche Reaktionszeiten besitzen

Faustregel: bei der Reaktionszeit gilt: TN besser IPS besser VA- bei allem anderen gilt das genaue Gegenteil; die schnellsten IPS Panels können aber durchaus auch besser als schlechtere TN Panels und definitiv noch Spieletauglich sein

Ein vernünftiges Modell zu finden ist schwer, da TVs kaum auf den Inputlag getestet werden, da er im normalen TV Betrieb ja völlig unwichtig ist

Ein guter Ansatz für die Wahl eines Modells ist schon mal die Ausschaltbarkeit aller Bildverbesserungsverfahren bei der Nutzung von HDMI als Eingang

Ein konkretes Modell zu empfehlen ist auch schwer, da es bei einigen Herstellern bei vielen Modellen eine "Panellotterie" gibt- in das selbe Modell werden unterschiedliche Panels (verschiedener Hersteller) mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften verbaut, vor allem im Bereich von Inputlag und Reaktionszeit gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Paneltypen innerhalb einer Modellserie; der Paneltyp lässt sich manchmal im Servicemenü überprüfen, zum Teil aber nur durch zerlegen des Geräts

Ich empfehle dir an dieser Stelle mal vorsichtig den LG 32LH3000 oder den LG 32LH3010, ohne ihn aber getestet zu haben oder einen Inputlagtest von ihm zu kennen; ich habe allerdings schon mehrfach positive Berichte von Leuten gehört, die einen dieser TVs als Monitor nutzen; Achtung: angeblich wird in manchen 32LH3010 jein LG Panel sondern ein schlechteres AUO Panel verwendet; in dem Fall eventuell umtauschen

Zu guter letzt: wenn man mit 1920x1080 auskommt gibt es einige interressante 27 Zoll Monitore in dem Preisbereich, die diese TV Probleme nicht hätten; 32 - Zoll sind zwar nochmal wesentlich größer als 27 aberim Vergleich zu deinem aktuellen Monitor trotzdem ein Fortschritt

Die Optimallösung wäre natürlich ein 30 Zoll PC Monitor mit 2560x1600, aber soetwas bekommst du kaum unter 1000€ und deine GraKa ist dann wirklich langsam grenzwertig (ich würde hier ein Upgrade auf eine HD5870 2GiB oder eine GTX 480 empfehlen)


----------



## _Linux125_ (4. August 2010)

Ich mach öfters Filmabende, wozu ich eine 32" Panasonic benutzte das bild ist gut auflösung von 1920.

Für eine Grillparty hatte ich ihn in den Garten mitgenommen, doch notgedrungen zum Spielen saßen wir ein Meter vom Tv weg. Wenn wir dann Call of Duty oder ähnliches spielten mussten wir immer den ganzen Kopf bewegen um das Geschehen zu verfolgen. 

Ich wollt nur erwähnen, dass es auch auf den Abstand ankommt, sonst bekommt man sehr schnell Nackenschmerzen. Sprich nicht als Bildschirmersatz direkt auf dem Schreibtisch zu empfehlen.


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

Kommt ganz auf den Schreibtisch an; auf einem größeren Schreibtisch sollte ein 32 Zöller kein Problem sein, ein Abstand von min. ~1m zum Monitor sollte eben eingehalten werden können


----------



## kelevra (4. August 2010)

Wenn du nach einem TV ausschau hälst, der einen PC Eingang hat, meist VGA, dann wirst du wohl auch über HDMI keinen nennenswerten Inputlag haben. Ausser du bist ProGamer, aber dann würdest du nicht auf nem TV zocken wollen.

Wie gesagt zocke ich selber auf nem LCD und habe bisher keine fühlbaren lags gehabt.


----------



## Goldfinger (4. August 2010)

@ Superwip: Danke für die sehr ausfühliche Antwort 

Also ich spiele überwiegend Shooter, insofern möchte ich da schon die bestmögliche Performance.
Wenn also durch Inputlags das Spielgefühl getrübt werden kann währe ich doch eher abgeneigt..

Nach deiner Information gibt es doch mehrere Punkte die gegen einen LCD-TV zum zocken sprechen. Inputlag, Reaktionszeit, nicht abschaltbare Bildverbesserungsverfahren und nicht zuletzt der höhere Stromverbrauch...

Vieleicht währe ein 27" Monitor doch die bessere Wahl!?

Eigentlich sollte das zum X-Box zocken ausreichen. Allerdings bin ich da etwas verwöhnt weil ich bis jetzt immer auf einem 47" gezockt habe.


Könntest du mir vlt. einen gutet 27" empfehlen der in mein Budget passt?

Edit: Wie siehts es mit diesm aus? Samsung P2770HD
*
*


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

> Allerdings bin ich da etwas verwöhnt weil ich bis jetzt immer auf einem 47" gezockt habe.



Die Diagonale wird überschätzt; das kann man einfach durch einen geringeren Abstand zum Monitor kompensieren; wichtiger ist die Auflösung

Wie wärs mit dem?
Hanns.G HZ281HPB, 27.5", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
GO BEYOND with Hanns.G - Europe

70cm/27,5", 1920x1200
Ich habe zwar keinen Inputlagtest oder überhaupt einen Test des Monitors gefunden, aber von den technischen Daten her scheint er nicht schlecht zu sein, dazu ist er auchnoch Preiswert; schlimmstenfalls liegt der Inputlag wohl im Bereich der besten TVs, das ist aber freilich nur eine vorsichtige Schätzung

Wenn dir der Stromverbrauch wichtig ist eventuell dieser
Acer Slim Line S273HLbmii, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI, Audio (ET.HS3HE.001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

68,58cm/27", 1920x1080
Dank LED hat er nur einen angegebenen Stromverbrauch von 22W, was bei der Größe wohl konkurrenzlos ist (zum Vergleich: der oben vorgeschlagene hat 90W)- allerdings kauft man hier die Katze im Sack; ich habe zu ihm weder einen Test gefunden, noch konnte ich ihn überhaupt auf der Acer Homepage finden (!); die vorhandenen technischen Daten sind jedenfalls sehr dürftig, so ist nichtmal der Kontrast bekannt

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre dieser
Samsung SyncMaster P2770H, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS27EFHKUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

1920x1080
Er scheint grundsätzlich ganz solide zu sein, auch in einem (dürftigen) Test von Gamestar schneidet er nicht schlecht ab, der Stromverbrauch ist mit 50W auch nicht schlecht


Allerdings würde ich nicht grundsätzlich von einem TV abraten, man muss sich nur Zeit nehmen und bei der Auswahl vorsichtig sein, wenn möglich einige Modelle intensiv durchtesten testen; auch sollte man den Inputlag nich überschätzen, er kann ein (kleines) Handicap sein, aber fühlbar und merklich störend ist er nur im Extremfall


----------



## Goldfinger (4. August 2010)

Der Hanns G sieht interessant aus. Den Samsung finde ich allerdings noch ne nummer besser weil der mehr Anschlüsse , ähnlich wie beim TV hat und auch optisch ein Blickfang ist. Ausserdem ist da noch ne Fernbedienung bei was ihn zu einen schönen allrounder macht.


----------



## Whitey (4. August 2010)

@Superwip

Ich finds Super wie du die Leute berätst, da kann sich der ein oder andere noch eine Scheibe abschneiden, alle nur "den hab ich auch der is gut" aber Superwip gibt kontra, und zeigt die wirklichen Schwächen der TV-Technik auf.


----------



## Goldfinger (4. August 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> @Superwip
> 
> Ich finds Super wie du die Leute berätst, da kann sich der ein oder andere noch eine Scheibe abschneiden, alle nur "den hab ich auch der is gut" aber Superwip gibt kontra, und zeigt die wirklichen Schwächen der TV-Technik auf.



Ganz genau meine Meinung!! Habe selten so umfangreiche und ausführliche Antworten bekommen.
Weiter so..


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## BlackAthlon II X4 (7. August 2010)

warum kann ich die Native Auflösung meines LCD TV nicht nutzen?


----------



## kelevra (7. August 2010)

BlackAthlon II X4 schrieb:


> warum kann ich die Native Auflösung meines LCD TV nicht nutzen?



Ein paar mehr Infos wären da schon nützlich.

Welcher LCD?
Welches Betriebssystem?
Wie genau sieht das Problem aus?


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

Und welches Gerät (ist es überhaupt ein PC?; welche GraKa?) und welcher Anschluss?


----------



## BlackAthlon II X4 (8. August 2010)

Hi
Hat sich geklärt


----------



## Otep (8. August 2010)

Hi,

also ich hatte selber nen 26" LCD TV länger als Monitor im Einsatz und würde davon abraten... Zocken kann man damit generell alles, auch ich habe CSS  (TESP, Clan) und Co. damit gespielt und es geht, aber es bleibt nun mal ein TV Gerät... Aber es wurde ja auch schon "vieles" genannt und eigentlich geklärt 

Den Samsung habe ich mir auch schon angesehen und war selbst sehr angetan was das p/l angeht...


----------



## Goldfinger (8. August 2010)

Ich habe mir die letzten Tage sämtliche Berichte, Tests und Bewertungen durchgelesen und habe mich nun für den Samsung P2770H entschieden.

Also LCD-TV als Monitor fällt für mich komplett aus. Der P2770HD währe da eine gelungene Alternative gewesen aber der soll ein höheres Inputlag haben, hat eine schlechtere Reaktionszeit und ein geringeres Kontrastverhältnis. Dazu soll der TV Tuner auch nicht so besonders sein.


----------

